# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Diet Whey (NLS)

## raiden

Καλησπερα σε ολους !
Σημερα εκανα την καθιερωμενη βολτα ανεφοδιασμου και επεσα πανω στην γνωριμη πλεον NLS , αλλα σε εναν νεο κωδικο με το ονομα diet whey !
Το βρισκω αρκετα ενδιαφερον σαν συσταση αλλα και σαν τιμη , ειδικα τωρα που ειναι της μοδας πλεον οι πρωτεινες να περιεχουν cla ,πρασινο τσαι και καρνιτινη . Βγαινει και σε γευση Lemon yogurt !!
Τι λετε ?

----------


## Mikekan

Εγώ λέω ότι έτσι και αλλιώς δεν κάνουν τίποτα αυτά που έχει μέσα αλλά και να έκαναν οι ποσότητες είναι στο 1/30 αυτών που ίσως να δουλεύουν.

----------


## raiden

Ενταξει το δεν κανουν τιποτα ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο , μπορει να ειναι μικρες σαν δοσεις αλλα αθροιστικα θα βοηθανε καπως. Αλλωστε πρωτεινη αγοραζεις στην ουσια , δεν ειναι λιποδιαλυτης .

----------


## Mikekan

Εσυ οταν κάτι ειναι στο 1/30 της συνιστώμενης δόσης μιας μάλιστα αμφιλεγόμενης ουσίας πως θα το έλεγες?

Εξάλλου μιλάμε για μια βιομηχανία, των συμπληρωμάτων, γεμάτη απο συμπληρωματα που δεν κάνουν τιποτα.

----------


## raiden

Αν ηταν κατι στο 1/30 της συνιστομενης δοσολογιας θα το ελεγα "ιχνος" ! αν ειχε μεσα 1/30 υδραργυρου δεν θα την ακουμπουσα καν , δεν θα ρισκαρα γιατι οσο μικρη και να ειναι η ποσοτητα μελλοντικα ισως δημιουργουσε προβλημα . Απο αυτες τις ουσιες που βλεπω , αποτελεσματικες η λιγοτερο αποτελεσματικες , δεν βλεπω καμια που να μην την θελω στο shake μου . Αν προλαβω θα πεταχτω να την τσιμπησω αποψε και θα επανελθω με εντυπωσεις ,ως προς τη διαλυτοτητα και την γευση φυσικα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Tiridus

Μια ταπεινή πρωτεινούλα είναι, συντηρεί του μυς και ίσως σε βοηθήσει με την αερόβια λίγο παραπάνω βάση των υπόλοιπων συστατικών της. 
Τίποτα παραπάνω τίποτα λιγότερο, approved.  :02. Chinese:

----------


## LEGPRESS

εγω παλι θα πω τη δικια μου εμπειρια...απο τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια εχω δοκιμασει τη whey plus...την εβλεπα καχυποπτα λογω τιμης αλλα την αγορασα γιατι οι εποχες ειναι κομματακι δυσκολες και η κομπατ της musclepharm που επαιρνα για τον ιδιο λογο μου πεφτε βαρια.ομολογω οτι μου φανηκε μια χαρα πρωτεινη δεδομενου οτι δεν περιμενω απο μια πρωτεινη να γινω ο κολμαν...με βαση αυτο φιλε raiden θα σου ελεγα να τη δοκιμασεις(για να μας πεις κι εμας τι παιζει απο διαλυτοτητα και γευση :01. Razz: )...παντως δε με χαλαει που χει αυτα τα στυστατικα εστω και σε μικρες ποσοτητες.αυτο σε συνδυασμο οτι ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη ολο και ενα κλικ θα προσφερει στην προσπαθεια για στεγνωμα σε συνδυασμο με διατροφη και προπονηση εννοειται απ το να μην τα ειχε...και η τιμη της νομιζω φυσιολογικη για την εποχη...προσωπικη μου αποψη βεβαιως!

----------


## raiden

> εγω παλι θα πω τη δικια μου εμπειρια...απο τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια εχω δοκιμασει τη whey plus...την εβλεπα καχυποπτα λογω τιμης αλλα την αγορασα γιατι οι εποχες ειναι κομματακι δυσκολες και η κομπατ της musclepharm που επαιρνα για τον ιδιο λογο μου πεφτε βαρια.ομολογω οτι μου φανηκε μια χαρα πρωτεινη δεδομενου οτι δεν περιμενω απο μια πρωτεινη να γινω ο κολμαν...με βαση αυτο φιλε raiden θα σου ελεγα να τη δοκιμασεις(για να μας πεις κι εμας τι παιζει απο διαλυτοτητα και γευση)...παντως δε με χαλαει που χει αυτα τα στυστατικα εστω και σε μικρες ποσοτητες.αυτο σε συνδυασμο οτι ειναι καθαρη πρωτεινη ολο και ενα κλικ θα προσφερει στην προσπαθεια για στεγνωμα σε συνδυασμο με διατροφη και προπονηση εννοειται απ το να μην τα ειχε...και η τιμη της νομιζω φυσιολογικη για την εποχη...προσωπικη μου αποψη βεβαιως!


Φιλε με προλαβες , την πηρα χθες και μπορω να πω πως ηταν μια πολυ ευχαριστη εκπληξη , τοσο απο θεμα διαλυτοτητας οσο κ απο θεμα γευσης !! 
Γευση λεμονι - γιαουρτι ! Να και κατι δΙΑφορετικο επιτελους , πηξαμε στη σοκολατα και το cookies  :01. Smile: ))))

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Φιλε με προλαβες , την πηρα χθες και μπορω να πω πως ηταν μια πολυ ευχαριστη εκπληξη , τοσο απο θεμα διαλυτοτητας οσο κ απο θεμα γευσης !! 
> Γευση λεμονι - γιαουρτι ! Να και κατι δΙΑφορετικο επιτελους , πηξαμε στη σοκολατα και το cookies ))))


να σου πω την αληθεια νομιζα οτι μονο σοκολατα βανιλια βγαινει οποτε καλα εκανες και το ανεφερες...καλο ειναι να υπαρχει και λιγη ποικιλια γενικοτερα και στις γευσεις γιατι με τοση πρωτεινη που εχουμε πιει στο τελος θα πρεπει να βγει και σε γευση ιμαμ μπαιλντι για να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο!!!...λεμονακι λοιπον!!!!

----------


## Tiridus

> Φιλε με προλαβες , την πηρα χθες και μπορω να πω πως ηταν μια πολυ ευχαριστη εκπληξη , τοσο απο θεμα διαλυτοτητας οσο κ απο θεμα γευσης !! 
> Γευση λεμονι - γιαουρτι ! Να και κατι δΙΑφορετικο επιτελους , πηξαμε στη σοκολατα και το cookies ))))


Ενδιαφέρον, στο στομάχι πώς κάθεται? Είναι αρκετά εύπεπτη?

----------


## raiden

Μετα απο δυο μερες χρησης , μπορω να πω πως , η διαλυτοτητα ειναι μια χαρα (αν και στην αρχη το σκεφτομουν πριν την παρω λογω των πολλων συστατικων) και η γευση καθε φορα με ξαφνιαζει ευχαριστα . Στο στομαχι μια χαρα δεν την αισθανομαι καν 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Μετα απο δυο μερες χρησης , μπορω να πω πως , η διαλυτοτητα ειναι μια χαρα (αν και στην αρχη το σκεφτομουν πριν την παρω λογω των πολλων συστατικων) και η γευση καθε φορα με ξαφνιαζει ευχαριστα . Στο στομαχι μια χαρα δεν την αισθανομαι καν 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


αντε να τη δοκιμασουμε κι αυτη και σε τετοια γευση...κι αν δε μ αρεσει ξερεις ποιος θα τ ακουσει φιλε raiden...ΑΣΤΕΙΑΚΙ! :01. Razz: ...αφου ειναι ευπεπτη και πινεται ολα καλα...στα υποψιν λοιπον για σχετικα αμεσα!

----------


## stevevais

> με τοση πρωτεινη που εχουμε πιει στο τελος θα πρεπει να βγει και σε γευση ιμαμ μπαιλντι για να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο!!!


Φιλε εκλαψα...  :01. Smile: 

Aπό φεύση φοβερή, διαλυτότητα επίσης και πέψη. Ιδιαίτερα με πάγο τώρα το καλοκαίρι τα σπάει.... Σαν βοήθεια στο αδυνάτισμα δεν ξέρω γιατί μόλις την πήρα αλλά όπως με ενημέρωσαν από το κατάστημα δεν είναι προιόν καθαρά αδυνατίσματος... Θα συνέφερε ίσως καλύτερα κάποιο άλλο ξεχωριστό σκεύασμα λιποδιαλυτικό + η nls η δίκιλη η καθαρή αλλά ήθελα να την δοκιμάσω και δεν μπορούσα να δώσω πιο πολλά χρήματα. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο πιστεύω μια χαρά θα είναι... είδωμεν

----------


## stevevais

Ρε παιδια δωστε λιγο τα φωτα σας. Σαν δοσολογια το κουτι αναφερει εναν με δυο δοσομετρητες τη μερα. Στα θρεπτικα στοιχεια 100ml και 35ml αναφερει τα 35 ως δοση. Οποτε εγω κι εγω υπεθεσα οτι η δοση ειναι τα 35 αρα 35 ειναι και το scoop. Ομως το scoop επανω λεει 75ml οταν ειμαι γεματο τερμα. Κι εγω το γεμιζα μεχρι πανω και απο θερμιδες υπολογιζα οτι επαιρνα των 35μλ ενω απο οτι φαινεται επαιρνα τις διπλασιες και κατι παραπανω.....Επισης ειδα οτι τελειωνει παρα πολυ γρηγορα και δεν δικαιολογειται.... μηπως αθελα μου επαιρνα διπλη δοση?? τι γινεται? ποση ειναι η δοση? ενα σκουπ μεχρι πανω (δλδ 75μλ) η το μισο περιπου για να βγαινει 35? εχω μπερδευτει...

----------


## Feth

> Ρε παιδια δωστε λιγο τα φωτα σας. Σαν δοσολογια το κουτι αναφερει εναν με δυο δοσομετρητες τη μερα. Στα θρεπτικα στοιχεια 100ml και 35ml αναφερει τα 35 ως δοση. Οποτε εγω κι εγω υπεθεσα οτι η δοση ειναι τα 35 αρα 35 ειναι και το scoop. Ομως το scoop επανω λεει 75ml οταν ειμαι γεματο τερμα. Κι εγω το γεμιζα μεχρι πανω και απο θερμιδες υπολογιζα οτι επαιρνα των 35μλ ενω απο οτι φαινεται επαιρνα τις διπλασιες και κατι παραπανω.....Επισης ειδα οτι τελειωνει παρα πολυ γρηγορα και δεν δικαιολογειται.... μηπως αθελα μου επαιρνα διπλη δοση?? τι γινεται? ποση ειναι η δοση? ενα σκουπ μεχρι πανω (δλδ 75μλ) η το μισο περιπου για να βγαινει 35? εχω μπερδευτει...


Enaν με δυο δοσομετρητες την ημέρα εννοει 1-2 scoop την ημέρα, 1 σκουπ συμφωνα με την φωτογραφια στο αρχικο πόστ είναι 35 γραμμάρια. Όταν παιρνεις διπλάσιες δοσολογίες λογικο είναι να σου τελειωσει και γρήγορα.
Αν έχει αλλάξει η συσκευασια που δεν νομιζω να πηδηξε από τα 35 γραμμάρια το σκουπ στα 75 τότε βάλε όσα γραφει η καινουργια συσκευασια αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σιγουρος οτι 35 γραμμάρια είναι το σκουπ.
Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## stevevais

> Enaν με δυο δοσομετρητες την ημέρα εννοει 1-2 scoop την ημέρα, 1 σκουπ συμφωνα με την φωτογραφια στο αρχικο πόστ είναι 35 γραμμάρια. Όταν παιρνεις διπλάσιες δοσολογίες λογικο είναι να σου τελειωσει και γρήγορα.
> Αν έχει αλλάξει η συσκευασια που δεν νομιζω να πηδηξε από τα 35 γραμμάρια το σκουπ στα 75 τότε βάλε όσα γραφει η καινουργια συσκευασια αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σιγουρος οτι 35 γραμμάρια είναι το σκουπ.


Νομιζω το λαθος ειναι στην μοναδα μετρησης. Πιθανοτατα 75ml να ζυγιζουν 35 γραμμαρια οποτε εγω μπερδευτηκα βλεποντας το 75ml πανω στο σκουπ και θεωρωντας οτι η συσκευασια μιλουσε για ml ενω αναφερει gr. Παντως δυο σκουπ μαζι δεν πηρα ποτε.....το περισσοτερο που εχω που εχω παρει ειναι ενα τριτο σκουπ αργα τη νυχτα αντι για γευμα...ενω εχουν περασει ωρες αρκετες αφου εχω παρει τα αλλα δυο. ΤΟ πρωτο το πρωι και το αλλο post w/o....

----------


## stevevais

Παρ' όλα αυτά το γεγονός ότι τελειώνει αρκετά γρήγορα παραμένει

----------


## Feth

> Παρ' όλα αυτά το γεγονός ότι τελειώνει αρκετά γρήγορα παραμένει


Ζυγισετην για να είσαι σίγουρος, από οτι βλέπω και στο νετ τα δειγματα που πουλάνε είναι 35 γραμμάρια οπότε το σκουπ είναι 35 γραμμάρια, δεν τελειώνει, την τελειώνεις εκτός και αν τσιμπάει κανας άλλος από την πρωτεινη σου (αδερφοσ ξερω γω).

----------


## stevevais

> Ζυγισετην για να είσαι σίγουρος, από οτι βλέπω και στο νετ τα δειγματα που πουλάνε είναι 35 γραμμάρια οπότε το σκουπ είναι 35 γραμμάρια, δεν τελειώνει, την τελειώνεις εκτός και αν τσιμπάει κανας άλλος από την πρωτεινη σου (αδερφοσ ξερω γω).


Mπα οχι μονο εγω την χρησιμοποιω. Θα το ζυγισω ναι αλλα πιθανοτατα τοσο ειναι, 35 γρ.... Κοιτα κατα το 80% των ημερων παιρνω μαξ τη συνιστωμενη ποσοτητα και το 20% θα παρω κι ενα τριτο αργα τη νυχτα που σημαινει πως δεν κανω και υπερκαταναλωση για να φευγει... θα ζυγιζω απο δω και περα για να μαι σιγουρος γιατι αλλο ενα σκουπ μεχρι πανω με πατικωμενη σκονη κι αλλο με αφρατη αν με πιανεις....

----------


## stevevais

Ζυγισα ενα σκουπ μεχρι πανω και μου βγαλε με το ζορι 30 γρ...

----------


## sobral

Την πρότεινα τώρα σε μία φίλη σαν σνακ μεταξύ βασικών γευμάτων. Την δοκίμασα κ εγώ σε γεύση λεμόνι ανακατεμένη σε γιαούρτι και ήταν πολύ ωραία! Βγάζει μία ήπια, ξινή αλλά ωραία γεύση λεμονιού. Από πεπτικά θέματα, όλα καλά κανένα θέμα, σε κρατάει όμως το ρόφημα, καθώς είναι πηχτό κ νιώθεις σαν να έχεις φάει για λίγη ώρα. Αναλόγως τη χρήση που την θες είναι μια καλή λύση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μου ζητήθηκε μια γνωμη απο μια φίλη για αυτο το προιον, καθως έχει και προσφορά μια κρεατίνη (γυναικεία φόρμουλα- αλήθεια αν την πάρει άντρας τι θα πάθει :01. Razz: ).
Μεταξύ lemon  & cookies, υπάρχει καμία εικόνα;

----------


## TOLISKON

Δεν ξέρω για το lemon ,αλλά η cookies είναι φανταστική. Την είχα πάρει το καλοκαίρι για την μητέρα μου και την δοκίμασα και εγώ..5-6 φορές!

----------


## sobral

> Δεν ξέρω για το lemon ,αλλά η cookies είναι φανταστική. Την είχα πάρει το καλοκαίρι για την μητέρα μου και την δοκίμασα και εγώ..5-6 φορές!


Κι εγώ το ίδιο Τόλη! :01. Mr. Green:  για την μητέρα μου την είχα πάρει σε γεύση λεμόνι όμως. Την είχα δοκιμάσει κι εγώ, ήταν συμπαθητική.

----------


## Eggbo

μόλις την δοκίμασα γιατι είχα ενα δείγμα . διαλυτότητα παίρνει 10/10 διαλύθηκε απευθείας
γεύση (cookies) 9/10 
αυτο που με εκανε εντύπωση ειναι η κρεμώδης υφή..τουμπανο!! πολυ καλο value for money η εταιρεία γενικότερα !

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτές τις μέρες ισχύει μία Πασχαλινή προσφορά στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Δείτε το *εδώ.*

----------


## Vasileioss

Καλησπέρα σας κύριοι θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος  αυτό το προϊών που να έχει έλλειψη ενζύμου?Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα

----------


## nikolas2001

πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας για την NLS DIET WHEY οσοι την εχετε δοκιμασει θελω να μου πειτε αν εκανε τη δουλεια της
 :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Ότι φέρει τον τίτλο diet δεν σημαίνει πως την πίνεις και αδυνατίζεις. Είναι ένα συμπληρωμα πρωτεΐνης που έχει επιπρόσθετα διατροφικά στοιχείο που βελτιώνουν τον μεταβολισμό. Ότι καταναλώνοτναι όλα μαζί, δίνει μια ευκολία στον καταναλωτή.
Βασικό κριτήριο είναι να έχει καλή γεύση και να είναι εύπεμπτο λόγο της πολυκλοκότητας της συστασης του σκευάσματος.

----------

